# Working as EMT-B while pregnant



## cdonaghey (Jul 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard any strong contraindications to riding an ambulance while pregnant as long as one is being as safe as possible. (i.e. seat belt, sitting while ambulance is moving, BSI, shots, etc?) I would like to work while pregnant with my 3rd but don't want to do if I'm putting my baby at risk. Would love to hear from women who have done this and how it worked out. Someone told me there is a chance of tearing the placenta from the uterus wall with quick start ups on the ambulance, etc but I find this hard to believe since even running after my 15 month old requires immediate start up, panic moves, etc!

THANKS!


----------



## reaper (Jul 12, 2008)

My old partner worked up to 5 1/2 months. Then it got to uncomfortable, being in the truck.

I don't see a problem with it, as long as you are careful. You also need a partner that is not an arse. I watched out for my partner. I lifted more, so she wouldn't have to. I watched her back on scene, more then I normally would.

Some medics can be stupid when it comes to this. Some don't like women in EMS as it is. So being pregnant is even worse. If you have a good partner and use common sense, then I say go with it. I think 5-6 months is a could time to get off the truck.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 12, 2008)

I believe the key is this......Can you perform the duties of your position as described for your job? If you can great, if not then no you shouldn't be working. There is always a risk. Everything we humans do from the time we wake up until the time we sleep, however the interrupted sleep schedule can take its toll quickly on your body.

Its an individual call, however you should bow out at the first sign that you are no longer 100% capable of performing your duties. Some states, such as Texas, outline the specific capabilities. That includes lifting, because unless I am your husband, I'm not putting myself at a higher risk for back injury because you cannot lift as much. Sorry, but my well being comes first, as should yours.............................


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 12, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> I believe the key is this......Can you perform the duties of your position as described for your job? If you can great, if not then no you shouldn't be working. There is always a risk. Everything we humans do from the time we wake up until the time we sleep, however the interrupted sleep schedule can take its toll quickly on your body.
> 
> Its an individual call, however you should bow out at the first sign that you are no longer 100% capable of performing your duties. Some states, such as Texas, outline the specific capabilities. That includes lifting, because unless I am your husband, I'm not putting myself at a higher risk for back injury because you cannot lift as much. Sorry, but my well being comes first, as should yours.............................



thats pretty much it right there.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 12, 2008)

i agree with flight. if your partner got hurt because he had to take the brunt of the weight, you would feel terrible. i think that if your bladder and your stomatch can handle the job along with the sleep deprivation and lack of good meals, then go for it. as a bonus if you did for whatever wierd reason work all the way up to nine months...then you would never have to worry about going into labor and getting to a hospital quickly.


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow, I would be nervous about the dangerous environment while pregant past more than the first trimester. I remember my center of gravity shifting so much during pregnancy that I got pretty clumsy. That plus the possible danger from combative or seizing pts.... I don't think I would choose to keep working.


----------



## ladyemt 215 (Jul 14, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Wow, I would be nervous about the dangerous environment while pregant past more than the first trimester. I remember my center of gravity shifting so much during pregnancy that I got pretty clumsy. That plus the possible danger from combative or seizing pts.... I don't think I would choose to keep working.




Exactly this.  Also, all that movement and bumps in the back of the box would have made me lose my cookies, as I was sick while pregnant with both my boys.  Ack.  Some of the smells, too.  Yikes!


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jul 14, 2008)

My girlfriend was told aboslutely not, and that it was too great of a risk. Of course this job didnt pay her bills, so it wasn't that much of a loss.


----------



## Kate-Lynn (Jul 14, 2008)

My sister worked throughout her entire pregnancy. I don't remember exactly how many days were between her last shift and when she delievered but it wasn't much more than a week. The next shift she would have worked she gave birth to a healthy 8 pound baby boy.
And with him being being an 8 pound baby her belly was rather... large. 
But it was really hard on her. I don't think she should have stayed so long. But to each their own.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 14, 2008)

This is definantly something that needs to be discussed with your physician and in person dependent.  Are there any factors that create you a high risk pregnancy under normal circumstances?  How is the area that you work in?  How is your body reacting to the alien growing inside you?

I seen all types....  One girl worked until literally she went into labor.  No issues, carried her weight the entire time.  Another practically had the phrase "I can't because I'm pregnant" tatooed on her forehead.  The company pulled her off the road at about 3-4 months along.


----------



## coderedkyle (Jul 26, 2008)

*tough partner*

My partner had 2 pregnancies in 2 years (2nd one unexpected)  and she rode with me till the end of each pregnancy and delivered on her day off!  I never let her lift though (she hated that!)


----------



## firetender (Jul 26, 2008)

To be absolutely honest, knowing the nature of the job I would find it very difficult to stay with a mate who chose to deliberately put our child in danger. Her choice for her life is unquestionably her own, but this...no go. That's my personal hit.

The moment-to-moment knowledge that you must continually compensate for whatever Mother Nature is throwing you does not seem to me to be a fertile environment for clarity in action as a medic, if only because the stakes are very high.

As far as WHEN goes, I wouldn't particularly want to live with the doubts generated by losing the pregnancy early on either directly or indirectly from a call.

Blessings to you in your choices.


----------



## tayla1986 (May 6, 2013)

*Working while pregnant*

Its nice to hear some positive news about working in the ems feild while pregnant works for some ppl. Im 26 and i work as a fire fighter/ paramedic. Managment is trying to put me behind a computer for the entire pregnancy! Im am planning on putting some information together to show them that women can work while pregnant.  Now I do not feel I should be working the fire fighting side of things but i do feel ems is fine to do as long as i feel fit. I need some input to bring to the table to help my case. Keep in mind that even on the ambulance i would not have to lift anything heavy, or indanger my partner becuase they would put me on the medic as a third person. We also run the fire rescue truck to every call. If a call came in that i felt could be too dangerour i could always just stay in the truck and be the driver.  I truely feel that as long as i feel fit to do the job and im not running myself ragged, i should be giving the choice. Oh and also know that i only work 2 days 2 night then 4 off. Its really not that bad. Let me know what you think!!!


----------



## abckidsmom (May 6, 2013)

That's a lot of special cases and special treatment required. I would have a hard time working with someone who got to ride as a third because she was pregnant. In all the places I've worked, that is major special accommodation. 

My general rule of thumb was that I worked until I couldn't fit my pants any more. I didn't tell anyone, and I didn't ask for or expect special treatment. 

The longest I lasted through my 5 pregnancies was 16 weeks, and the shortest was 9- severe morning sickness made that decision for me.


----------

